
How I learned design and web dev in a year and half - smakosh
https://smakosh.com/how-I-learned-design-and-dev
======
musgrove
That's pretty much the same way I learned it all too except for the mobile
app. The number and quality of resources available to teach yourself get
better and better. And amazingly, you can do it for free. Never stop learning.

~~~
smakosh
Yep

